

Critical Personality Traits  - bootload
http://www.dorsethouse.com/features/excerpts/expsych8.html

======
bootload
A short extract from a book called _"The Psychology of Computer Programming"_
by Gerald Weinburg <http://www.dorsethouse.com/authors/weinberg_gerald.html> I
found the reference via the article comments on this post ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=431011>

